# My home cured dill pickles



## smokininthegarden (Aug 15, 2020)

Seems to be a popular subject but it is that time of year. I make a 5# batch of these  every year. The cucumbers come from a local grocery store which sources them from a Hutterite community located about 75 miles north of where I live. The cucumbers are as fresh as if they were picked from your own garden. This recipe makes a non refrigerated pickle they can be left in the
container right on your countertop. I include fresh garlic cloves, fresh habanero chile’s, pickling spice and of course fresh dill. I am very pleased with the way they turn out.

Cal


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 15, 2020)

Are they some sort of fermented pickle?


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## smokininthegarden (Aug 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Are they some sort of fermented pickle?


 No, they are a standard brined dill pickle but over the years I have developed a brine that has the proper vinegar to water to salt ratio that they need no refrigeration.

cal


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 15, 2020)

Sort of like the 'pickle barrel' pickles we would buy in the '70's at the custom meat markets in South Texas.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Aug 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Sort of like the 'pickle barrel' pickles we would buy in the '70's at the custom meat markets in South Texas.


Exactly that was my goal when I was developing this recipe.
Cal


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 11, 2020)

aminmohmed11 said:


> Would you consider my pming you for some contact details so these folks could ask you some questions.



sure


----------



## Steve H (Sep 12, 2020)

They look good. What vinegar/water ratio are you using to achieve this? Do they stay crispy over time? Are you adding the brine to the cucumbers while it is still hot, freshly boiled? Or are you considering this to be a secret?


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> They look good. What vinegar/water ratio are you using to achieve this? Do they stay crispy over time? Are you adding the brine to the cucumbers while it is still hot, freshly boiled? Or are you considering this to be a secret?


Hey Steve
No, no secrets here. Most brine recipes I see on the internet, use a 3 part water to 2 part vinegar mix.
At that ratio a batch of pickles will start to mold or create a slime after just a couple of days at room
temp. I use 3 part vinegar to 1 part water for my brine. The salt is increased as well, although I realize now my experiments didn’t go far enough to determine if it was the extra vinegar or the extra salt
or a combination of the two that keep the pickles so fresh. Maybe I’ll look into that next year. I have had these go for up to one year at room temp with no mold or slime issues but they do start to soften after several months. This batch though has been sitting for over a month and are still as crisp as can be. 

The brine is added cold to cold cukes.

Cal


----------



## Steve H (Sep 12, 2020)

smokininthegarden said:


> Hey Steve
> No, no secrets here. Most brine recipes I see on the internet, use a 3 part water to 2 part vinegar mix.
> At that ratio a batch of pickles will start to mold or create a slime after just a couple of days at room
> temp. I use 3 part vinegar to 1 part water for my brine. The salt is increased as well, although I realize now my experiments didn’t go far enough to determine if it was the extra vinegar or the extra salt
> ...


Thanks Cal. I use a 50/50 ratio of water and vinegar. And 1 tbs of salt per pint. And add the brine hot. I also use pickle crisp to maintain the crunch. From what I've read. This should be stable at room temp. Just there are too many variables as to length of time. And room temp. So, I don't recommend to do this for people that use my recipe. Which is why your thread got my interest.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 12, 2020)

Steve,
Another thing I just ran across on the net is to be sure to remove all of the stem from the cucumbers 
because the stem has an enzyme in it that can cause the cucumber to soften, I’ve never heard that before.

Cal


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes, and the ends of some cucumbers can be bitter. So it kills 2 birds with one stone.


----------

